# Favorite Jar for August 2014



## jarsnstuff (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's another favorite, a Cobalt streaked Kerr 65th Anniversary jar with "birdswing".  It's my understanding that this was intentionally done to a few of the cobalt streaked jars, though I've never seen anything about how many were done this way.  Maybe Jim Sinsley can add some clarification?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2014)

I know all about the making of those jars, I was there, but to my knowledge, the bird swing is an anomaly that just occurs. I don't think it could have been produced on purpose on an automatic bottle machine. I've never seen one of those jars  with the bird swing so you very well may have a unique, one of a kind item. No doubt it's worth twice what a regular one is and it has a comparatively large amount of cobalt color. TERRIFIC item.    Jim


----------



## MNJars (Aug 13, 2014)

Great jar!  I'll be posting a favorite of mine when I get a chance.  I really hope others post up some pictures.  These threads are a great idea for an otherwise somewhat quiet forum.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is my favorite jar for August.  Just got it in this past week.   I collect the half gallon jars with different closures, makes for a nice varied collection.   When I got this jar in I found out it was only actually the 48oz. variation, but still a cool jar.      David


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 13, 2014)

I think/hope I deleted the right ones Tammy. This was the one that had a reply. I did get a bit confused by it all.[8|]


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are two recent favorites. They are Ball Perfection jars that are both 1 of a kind so far. The base is a half gallon with both year dates as 1900. The second date should be 1907. The full jar is a quart with a dropped R which was unknown in the quart size. Enjoy.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 14, 2014)

Super nice jars!  Interesting PERFECTION (s)     David


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 15, 2014)

My favorite for the month. Half the jar is Ball Blue and the other half is green. Also has a reversed "B" in Bail.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's my favorite jar for this month.  It's a quart ALMY over erased "JAR".  I tried to get a good picture of the erased word.  It's really easy to see in person.  This jar has quite a few seed bubbles around too.  The glass lid really completes this one.[attachment=ALMY 1.jpg] [attachment=ALMY 2.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice, or is it a lousy peening job? Anyway, shows fine in the pics.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Quite interesting that Almy is.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 16, 2014)

That ALMY jar is nice!   I like the IDEAL half and half also....cool jars!     David


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 18, 2014)

I picked up this Lorillard snuff jar last Wednesday at a weeklong antique show in Madison NY.  The white specs are paint splatter that will scrape off with your fingernail as I hadn’t cleaned it up prior to taking the photos.  In all my years of collecting I haven’t seen an amber Helmes lid with a tobacco tax stamp, so this jar was a first.  The paper labels are killer.I’ve got another newbie jar I’ll post a pic of as soon as I can get it photographed.Paul


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 18, 2014)

This is the other jar I picked up at a show in Poughkeepsie NY this past Sunday.  You can strike a match on the pontil scar.  The stopple is whopped, but they are so dang hard to find I just couldn’t walk away from the asking price.  The color was hard to photograph, but it leans more to apple green than aqua.  Quart size.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 19, 2014)

Great jar....those Willoughby stopple' are super tough.  Those go to ALOT of the early jars...the hg I showedyou that needed cleaning probably took one of those. It is the same style opening of yours.   And being the stopple was patented in early 1859, yeah.    David


----------



## deenodean (Aug 28, 2014)

Great jars guys!!  Here are 2 I picked up last month. A pint and quart The Ideal. The qt has an embossed lid. Both are ground top. A few nice flaws in both.  Now all I need is the ' papa bear' ( HG ) to complete the set. [attachment=The Ideals.JPG] [attachment=The Ideal Lid.JPG] [attachment=photo 3 (2).jpg]


----------



## deenodean (Aug 28, 2014)

Ground tops[attachment=photo (2).jpg] [attachment=photo 4 (2).jpg] and a flaw.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice jars!     David


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 2, 2014)

Say, if you have a marked glass insert for a midget pint, I'd sure be interested in it!


----------

